# Amazing planted tank



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

This is the most amazing planted tanks that I have ever seen! I had to post this for yall to stare at in awe








View attachment 43795

Click the picture to get the full experience!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It's very nice to watch but not amazing!Just see the latest AGA contest for something amazing!


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

lol me like it, and with that setup, i can invent an aquatic lawnmower!!
look how lush that is!!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> It's very nice to watch but not amazing!Just see the latest AGA contest for something amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the aga contest?


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

crazy tank 
looks perfect to me


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That tank is very nice, but I prefer the style of these myself.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

What are the types of plants in those tanks eltwitcho, especially the ground cover?
Those tanks must have a co2 system, right?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Ground cover in the second tank appears to be Glossostigma. Very high light plant. I believe both of those set ups are rockin some halides.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam only if i had the time and money








and also the know how


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

AGA contest
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2003...ategory=0&vol=2
The only thing I hate about those tank: they only have little fish like neon tetra








But the plant are very nice.
Chouin


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Chouin said:


> AGA contest
> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2003...ategory=0&vol=2
> The only thing I hate about those tank: they only have little fish like neon tetra
> 
> ...










not all of them


----------



## kev4321 (Jul 27, 2004)

damn those are nice tanks on that link!!!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

What is the approximate watts per gallon for a high light plant?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow, these are some sweet tanks!


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

i love that big wood on top of it!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

wow those r all amazing. just the upkeep on those would be a full time job


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

it's beautiful i like a much of green in the thank


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

WOW. a couple of my favorites..


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> What is the approximate watts per gallon for a high light plant?
> [snapback]847119[/snapback]​


3-4 watts per gallon....


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: not all of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those fish are so colorful, they almost look like saltwater fish







, what are they? some kind of discus?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

JAC said:


> Those fish are so colorful, they almost look like saltwater fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All different color variations of discus. The two I see there that I can name are Pigeon Blood and Turquose Blue.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

those tanks r the sh*t .if you go to planted tanks.com theres loads of great stuff there.

i have a 6ft tank 72 by 18 by 23 i want my plants to grow like that any idea of how many bulbs and what watt they should b cheers .

give us a clue husky


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I've got the same tank, a 125. You need intense lights because the tank is so deep. I just planted some glossostima in my tank last night. This will be the real test to tell me if I have enough light on the tank. Currently I have:
4x55watt 6,700k Power Compact 
1x55watt 10,000k Power Compact

If I had an endless supply of money, I'd ultimately like to have:
4x55watt 6,700k PC
4x55watt 10,000k PC

Or maybe I'd just go with all 6,700k bulbs.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

damn those are some nice tanks!!!


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

haha that first one is superb as steve chamberlains hot dogs


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I wonder how do u gravel vac the sh*t and uneaten food with all those plants in the way? And evry body is saying intense light is needed, isnt that bad for piranhas eyes?


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I just checked out their site and wow....and I thought ppl on this site had nice tanks!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

dont deal with the power compacts, get mh's 250's


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

illnino said:


> dont deal with the power compacts, get mh's 250's
> [snapback]869908[/snapback]​


What is wrong with power compacts?


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

OMG! I LOVE those aquariums with that grass in it!! What's the name on that plant, or plants that look like on the picture to Ricky Cain there? And like the grass on the picture BigChuckP postet at first? I MUST have that kinda grass in mine, it's the most beatiful i've seen!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

The grass in the first picture posted seems to be Pigmy Chain Sword. Not sure about the Ricky Cain tank, perhaps it's Dwarf Hairgrass or maybe some really well manicured Java moss.


----------



## dopper3 (Sep 5, 2004)

How do you clean the bottom on plants tanks like that? Do the plants just absorb all the sh*t that forms on the bottom?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

dopper3 said:


> How do you clean the bottom on plants tanks like that? Do the plants just absorb all the sh*t that forms on the bottom?
> [snapback]900083[/snapback]​


You don't, the plants take care of that.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

they are all nice, but in the wild i dont think it is that intense with plants


----------

